# Brake Drum Removal 2003 Nissan Sentra XE????



## dh0765 (Jul 1, 2007)

I am having a lot of trouble trying to remove the rear brake drums on my 2003 Nissan Sentra XE. According t the Haynes manual, all I should have to do is remove the wheel/tire and pull it off. It say's if it is still difficult to get off then loosen the tension with the self adjuster. I have done this and it still will not come off. I know I turned the adjuster in the right direction, because the adjustment thingy got loose where I could move it a little bit. I have beat the heck out of it and it still will not budge. Oh, and yes the emergency brake is not set either! Any help is appreciated!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sometimes we have this problem at work. I have a nice BIG brass hammer that always seems to work. If that don't work, I use a air hammer...this will ALWAYS work! Good luck!


----------

